# Teats are turning blue



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

First time Mama, two buckling. I don't see either of the, nursing a lot, mom lets one nurse more than the other . He is a little skinnier than his brother but he is playing and not crying so I'm assuming he is eating when I don't see him. That all said it looks like her teats are blackening instead of the pinkish they were previously. She is timid so we have to corner her in the barn to do much with her. Any suggestions?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How old are the boys? 

Have you tried hand milking her? Does she have a good milk flow? Be very gentle with her. My experience is that bucklings can be quite aggressive nursers. It may be that she's bruising. 

I'd suggest using ice packs, but that may decrease her milk flow. At the very least you can gently put some udder cream on her teats a couple times a day. It shouldn't hurt the kids, but if you're worried about that you can use coconut oil instead. Watch for any cracks, cuts or tears. If she gets too sore she may not let them nurse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it isn't black mastitis. I'd weigh the kids daily with a scale in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

I have not tried hand milking her. I will get some coconut oil on the way home tomorrow. The boys are 8 days old.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

Outside of her teats are blue. Inside (under belly) is pink still. She let the bigger one nurse but she seems to push the little one away.

Dave


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Posting pics would be very helpful. Take your doe's temp and make sure she is not running a fever. I would try to milk her out a little, feel her udder for heat, lumps, etc. and test the milk for mastitis. If she won't let the small one eat, start him on a bottle.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Often pink Skinned does will turn gray/black. Pictures?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ranger1 I was thinking the same thing. I have a couple pink skinned does that get black spots/parts to their udders. 

I would feel the udder. Is it cold? Is it hot? If it is hot or cold there is an issue. Pics would be very helpful.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

I know pics would help but I didn't get home in time to get daylight pictures. She is black color. I have pics of the kids from over the weekend but only her head is in it. I'll post pics tomorrow. I did not feel a hot or cold on her udder.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

This morning she was letting them nurse a little bit. Can bottle milk replacer be used as a supplement or will he do both?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just use whole milk from the store.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

Pictures as promised. She is still very timid and rubs off when I get closer. The babies are 9 days old tomorrow and run around and jump and play a bunch. The teats do look bruised like suggested. I got some udder cream but waiting until there is two of us


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I really think it's just a normal pigment change.


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

Should I worry about her pushing the boys away? They are not balling or crying like they are hungry and are very playful


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Like Ksalvagno mentioned a few posts back, weigh the kids daily to make sure they are eating and gaining weight. If they are then don't worry about them, they are eatting enough, if they aren't, supplement them appropriately with a bottle or hold the doe and let kids drink.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I would be a little concerned about her pushing the kids away too much. When you catch the doe to apply udder balm, have the kids come up and nurse while you hold her. If they're only mildly hungry then she's doing fine on her own. But if they are ravenous then she probably isn't feeding them enough because her teats are bruised. You may need to hold the doe a couple of times a day to let the kids get a good feed until she heals. Holding the doe can help her heal faster because the kids will be able to nurse without clamping down and biting, and they also won't nag at her so much if they have full bellies twice a day.

They sure are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


I would milk her some and check her milk, for blood, clumps, strings , any strange look or texture.

That may be black mastitis, you want to be sure, in case.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

To me, she looks very full in those pictures. If she is really tight, that will make it more painful for the kids to nurse. Relieving the pressure could do a lot for her letting the kids nurse. I have two does that I have to milk them for the first 2 weeks, or they produce too much for the kids to keep up with and the does get cranky. =)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely agree with Arbor goats - milk her out some to relieve her. She may be kicking them off because she is sore - and this can lead to mastitis if she if left like this....


----------



## Usncporetired (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you all. We got her in the barn, milked her for a little bit, put some udder cream on her and then held her in place while Billy (our little kid) nursed. He acted hungry but not starving. Her teat is not as big so I'm guessing the pressure was the main problem. We weighed Billy he is 6.2 poundsh and is 8 days old. We did not weigh his brother yet.

Dave


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, I agree with ArborGoats, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Funny guys, I mentioned milk her some, first.  :laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my colored does start off with pink teats and soon turn to bluish/black once they freshen the first time. Totally normal. Most of my white ones keep the pink teats but get black/blue spots on the udder and teats.


----------

